# Adding UVB



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I am thinking about opening up the middle of the lids on my tanks with a 2-3" wide strip of screen running the length of the tank and using a zoo med reptisun led uvb terrarium hood on them to get some UVB into my tanks, any better suggestions?

What ever it is it needs to look nice and be a reasonable solution. I do not consider purchasing a solacryl sheet by myself a reasonable solution for a few tanks (just an example).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Also are there any uvb spotlights capable of being used in a 50 watt track light fixture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on two of the zoo med fixtures. Now I have to rebuild my lids, should be easy. Not sure what I will do for my track fixtures... There are no UVB spotlights I can find that do not generate a large amount of heat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, hmmm not as bright as my other fixtures. Brights enough though for the plants. I really liked some of my high CRI lighting and the ability to blend color temperatures with different spotlights. These are all 6500k I prefer 5000k. It would be great if Zoo Med gets creative with the LED module options and does some in different color temperatures. Overall I think I will stick with them, they look nice in general and I really like the fact that it's one fixture for both the led's and the UVB T5 HO. I prefer this to an all T5 option. I will post pics of before and after soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

After a few days I have decided that I really like these lights, for the right size tank. I think it will be fine for my 18x18x24 Zoo Med and my 20 high, my 65 gallon, I need to try the next size up. I could probably hang one of these fixtures above it with the hanging wire that is included. I originally bought the 30" and am returning it for the 36". What I really like about these is that it's an all in one lighting unit and the red diodes are actually substantial at .5 watts, each light/color is independently able to be turned on and off (T5HO is actually on its own power source  separate from the LED's) and the led modules are easily changeable if any crap out. Overall I think these are really nice.

20 gal








You can see how I altered my top to let some UVB through (large mesh not FF proof... I only run the UVB for about 1-2 hrs a day.

18x18x24








Similar configuration for lid as 20 gallon.

65 gallon








30" was too dim/not long enough, I will try the 36" and repost. Again, tank lid is designed with screen for UVB penetration.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

36" model now hanging above tank with provided hanging kit, all lights on. I have a little rats nest of cords next to the tank (temporary  ) and I need to trim the hanging wire down now too, just making sure I like the height first.

The only thing extra I had to buy extra in order to hang the fixture was two 75 LB drywall anchors and two eye hooks  In this pic the 20 gallon next to the 65 has the T5HO turned off. I will get some better pictures of each tank with the lights on all of the different settings and post them.

Here is the 65 with T5HO off and white, red, & blue LEDs on.










Again, so far I think these lights are really nice!! They have a lot of options (T5HO on its own power source, blue LEDs on their own switch, and red/white on a white only/red+white toggle switch. Very Nice! Also I am going to check and see if I can find some of the newer "full spectrum" led's out there ( actually just high in blue and high in red, no green but the 6500k white should have that covered) and replace the 620nm reds with them. The 620's are just soldered on, I could easily replace some 6500k with some warm white if I wanted to also. Best part is if I don't like it, or screw it up, I can buy a whole new LED module for only $20! 

I think these are well designed for a little DIY  not that you really need to change anything though, but a little DIY is always fun. I'll need to take a few electrical measurements before I start buying any other LEDs though.

Overall a great out of the box fixture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&H (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice photos, thanks!


----------



## S&H (Aug 31, 2011)

Just saw that this is an older thread. Are you still using this light, and have you found anything newer to incorporate UVB since this post?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

For multiple tank setups on my rack I use the sun blaster t5ho fixtures, they are priced well and linkable.


----------

